
End-to-end encryption - dineshp2
https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000618/end-to-end-encryption
======
nailer
Not a fan of WhatsApp but I think OWS has done an excellent job of actually
affecting the real world by helping WhatsApp sort their stuff out, rather than
trying to get the world to move to OWS Signal app directly.

